# My favourite clock got better?



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The Jeager LeCoutre Atmos is an amazing invention... long before solar or quartz they produced a clock you didn't have to wind...powered by the fluctuations of temperature that occur in any house. Its an innovative idea and they manufactured these clocks so effectively and efficiently that I fell in love with them.










There have been may tweeks over the years...the glass cover changed for a glass door instead, some bigger and smaller versions...and a few more unusual designs that you couldn't see through but there you have the basic Atmos. Now they have reinvented and produce the Newson 568 model. It certainly looks modern, maybe too modern for my liking but its good to see the boundaries being pushed.










What do you think of that?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

if Apple made clocks :yes:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

If Apple made it then it would be double the price and half as good...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is another model, but not sure which one. Taken from an advert. Fabulous!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Daveyboyz said:


> The Jeager LeCoutre Atmos is an amazing invention... long before solar or quartz they produced a clock you didn't have to wind...powered by the fluctuations of temperature that occur in any house. Its an innovative idea and they manufactured these clocks so effectively and efficiently that I fell in love with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are lovely clocks, i have just got the full service manuals for them as they are a derivative of the anniversary clock in some respects. The older models have the full set of larger jewels in them, and the early art deco versions and "pre" JLC ones by Reutter are highly valued


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a late 1950's (I think) calibre 528-6 with a serial number 103,000... any clue if that has the larger jewels? What are they ruby?


----------

